# blown trailer wiring harness fuse 2003 tahoe



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

I am trying to locate the fuse for the left turn signal on my wiring harness. I found the fuse for lights but cannot find the left turn signal fuse.I have narrowed the problem to this fuse.
Any help appreciated


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it the Tahoe or the trailer that doesn't have a left turn blinker? On a Tahoe, you should have a fuse box under the dash by your left leg and another under the hood.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

it is the one under the hood,

I found the 15 amp running lights fuse but I cannot find the left turn signal fuse. I accidentally shorted the left turn wire and I popped the fuse, I have nothing when I tested it at the 7 pin plug. I have all the other lights working and the trailer lights all work on another vehicle.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*here you go Capt*

on the drivers side of the dash, between the door and the dash, it's in that fuse panel. GM started having separate fuses for right and left turn signals and also
right and left "Trailer turn signal fuses. Remove the cover and read the diagram on the back of the access cover. it's right there.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Thank you I will be looking there today.. Let yall know how it comes out


----------

